# Anyone Else Theme their Fish's Names?



## Ksiezniczka (May 23, 2011)

The first betta I was gonna get (He lived at my friends house and was gonna come home with me once I got a tank set up, but he got sick and died suddenly) was gonna be named Caligula. I decided to continue the Roman Emperor theme and my current betta is Tiberius. If I decide to divide my tank, the next one is gonna be Nero or Titus. And after that, maybe Vespaspian or Hadrian or Octavian.

Please tell me I am not the only one who themes her betta names?

(Funnily enough, Tiberius the fish is nothing like Tiberius the Roman emperor. XD)


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm in love with everything about the culture of Hellenistic Greece, so I give all my fish Greek names. <3 There's Spiridion, which means little ghost, who is a dark indigo mustard gas VT, and Hermes, the VT fish I *acquired* named after the situation in which I acquired him... Hehe. And then there's Phaistosthe DeT, named after the lame Greek god of metalwork, Hephaistos, because he has a fin deformity. There was an Ares, but he recently passed. He was named Ares bc he started out a total weenie, but became a vicious, aggressive beast, just like the change in the god Ares.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I kind of have a Japanese theme going. I love japanese names! <333 Imma marry it.

So Yuuki and Ryu. And Yori and Kioko, Eno, Kyah.. Kia WAS Akio, but then she layed eggs... So I had to give her a girl name.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Transformers theme minus my female's name, but she's co-owned by my sister so that si the explanation.

I've got Ratchet, Mirage, Wheeljack (Known as Moonshoes though), and Starscream.


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mine are more Japanese themed so far. 

Shiro and Sora


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i theme them, but don't follow the same theme.

my first boy was Cup. silly little name.
then, it was Lulu, Zidane, Freya, Mister Auron, Weiss. all final fantasy themed.
then, it was Gackt, Hyde, and Chappy Belle. Jrock themed.
then, Dante. Devil May Cry.
Caroline. Anime, specifically Paradise Kiss.
Purple. another silly name.
Ichi, named after a Japanese friend of mine.
now, it's Team Fortress 2. i have Spy, Heavy, Scout, and soon i'll have Sniper.

i feel like i'm missing someone, though. o.0


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I've got two themes on the go, not that I always stick to them.
Goddesses for my girls, or gemstones.
Scuzi (computer term), Champagne, Raven (f), Oxide (f), Isis (f, RIP), Pappion (f RIP), Silver (f RIP), Freya (f RIP), Lapis (f I think), Ruby (f), Venus (f), Aphrodite (f), Velvet (f), plus two I have not named yet, one male, one female, the girl I've been going with Mars, but it just doesn't seem to suit her, so not permanent.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Uhmm not really. My bettas named are Cosmo and Gizmo... xD


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I started with the FRIENDS theme. My 6 year old cat is Rachel. I had Chandler (red VT) but he died in a freak accident last month . I also have Ross and Joey. I plan on reserving Phoebe and Monica for future cats - but that may change 

I also have a LOST theme going on. See signature 
Justin is my only non-theme guy. He's named after the lead singer of Blue October


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I actually don't normally name my fish. I've named a couple over the years but not with any one theme.

of my 4 current betta, only Tux (my pk boy) has a name.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I don't follow a theme. I did when I was much younger, but not any more. For community tanks, I tend to not name the fish. My bettas all have names. Smaug (from The Hobbit), Kamehameha (First king of the unified Hawaiian Islands), and Spook (she is see thru and white/yellow. Kind of ghost like!). 
Basically I try to name them based on what they might remind me of. However, I did let my boyfriend name Kamehameha.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh I just remember my goldfish all have named that begin with C.
Cheezit, Cheeto, Chili.... lol xD


----------



## Ksiezniczka (May 23, 2011)

Everyone has such lovely themes! I am so glad I'm not alone! (Now I can tell my sister I'm not crazy)

Pataflafla - What, no Sideswipe and Sunstreaker? ;] And do you correspond the name to colour? Like is Starscream red and blue?

Bambi - You're like my best friend. She almost never names her fish cos whenever she does they die!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Ratchet is named because he's grumpy.
Mirage because he is white and red with a very strong blue iridescence (He blended into the divided 10 gallon oh so well). 
Wheeljack is green, white and red (Also pretty chill with everyone).
Starscream is greenish blue with a purple iridescence and red fins (Fitting I think a long with being a coward).


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

As you can see from my signature, all my bettas have Ancient Greek themed names, my cories are named after famous British battleships and my rats are named after characters from classic literature. 

Currently struggling to name my oddly coloured butterfly HM boy. :evil:


----------



## Marvelous (Oct 27, 2011)

My husband named the two current boys. He went with a Game of Thrones/Civil War feel. The HM is Lord Ulysses S Bubblesworth, Protector of the North and the CT is General Lee Puddlefin, Protector of the South


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Marvelous said:


> My husband named the two current boys. He went with a Game of Thrones/Civil War feel. The HM is Lord Ulysses S Bubblesworth, Protector of the North and the CT is General Lee Puddlefin, Protector of the South


Ingenious names. I think they'll go down on my favorite names list from here.


----------



## ILoveBettas98 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi im Nicholas im 13 just signed up 5 minutes ago and this is my first message. i have two beautiful male bettas named Nike and Ruban (Nike named after the shoe brand, so yes, i kinda theme named him.) Nike is a white and red crown tail and ruban is just and average (but pretty) blue betta.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

ILoveBettas98 said:


> Hi im Nicholas im 13 just signed up 5 minutes ago and this is my first message. i have two beautiful male bettas named Nike and Ruban (Nike named after the shoe brand, so yes, i kinda theme named him.) Nike is a white and red crown tail and ruban is just and average (but pretty) blue betta.


Do post pictures in the picture section if you can and have a chance. Everyone loves to see the bettas. They sound really pretty.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I started the Buffy theme... got as far as Xander lol. Otherwise I just find something that "fits". No Name and Fallen are ones that aren't "true" names.. trying to decide which Avatar (Last airbender) female I want to name a girl after currently lol


----------

